# productivity measurement



## صدام حسين المجيد (18 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أحبائي و أخواني ، هذة كتب و ملفات بصيغة الpdf عن قياس الانتاجية (productivity measurement) . أرجو أن يستفيد الجميع منها .


----------



## صدام حسين المجيد (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*المزيد*

و هذه ملفات أخرى


----------



## صدام حسين المجيد (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*المزيد*

و هنا المزيد


----------



## صدام حسين المجيد (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*المزيد*

و أخيرا أرجو الدعاء لي و لجميع المسلمين في هذا الشهر الفضيل.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (18 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير عزيزي الكريم ... جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## صدام حسين المجيد (18 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك أخي صالح .


----------



## makman (26 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك لو عند كتاب او ابحاث او مقلات عن Productivity Improvement
او عن Productivity بصفة عامة ارجو سرعة الرد اخى العزيز


----------



## mustafasas (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير لمن كتب المشاركة و من فععلها مرة اخري


----------



## mohamedsaid78 (27 يونيو 2009)

thank you very muchhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي صدام على هذه المعلومات القيمة...........


----------



## arch_mhd (28 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم,واكرر الطلب بتزويدنا بالمزيد من الكتب عن productivity imrovment اذا امكن


----------



## faiqmohmed (30 يوليو 2009)

شكرا صدام حسين المجيد


----------



## the poor to god (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ويرحم صاحب الاسم الشهيد


----------



## seeker (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
و لكن إذا إذا أمداتنا بمعدل الإنتاجية بدول الخليج


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (1 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم (صدام).


----------



## mohd918 (23 يناير 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## azeez3500 (23 يناير 2010)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## خالددفع الله (8 فبراير 2010)

والله الموضوع قيم وشيق وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## e.shuurab (14 فبراير 2010)

بصراحة المشاركة رائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ammaid_2000 (14 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد قدورة (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخ صدام, والف رحمة على حبيبنا وزعيمنا ابا عدي


----------



## م/وفاء (23 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك جدا علي هذه المواضيع القيمه لكن هل اجد عندك معدل انتاج عمال الصيانه للمعدات الميكانيكيه المختلفه ؟
اذا لم اجد ممكن تدلنا علي موقع يعطي هذه البيانات ؟
جزاك اللهبالف خير علي جهدك مقدما
تحياتي


----------



## mezohazoma (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## mohammedsharaby (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud-taha (25 سبتمبر 2011)

Thank You


----------



## عزام ابو جلبوش (27 يناير 2012)

شكرا كتيررررررررررررررر ويا ريت ازا عندك كماااان خاصة كتب


----------



## sayedahmed330 (31 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mezohazoma (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

